# sending lots of positive vibes to Minxy



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Minxy, and fellow honorary clomid chick!

with just one day to go til test day thought I'd send you your very own special page of  

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Hope you get your bfp tomorrow hon!!

S
xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Best of Luck ! was thinking of you earlier..........


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep same from me honey -                            

xxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Minxy, Best of Luck tomorrow. xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Got my  for you and sending loads of                                      
here's to a   tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

good luck were all be thinking on you hon                            

Emma


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you hun.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww thanks girls 

I need as many positive vibes as I can get    Can't believe I'm nearly there !!

Just been & bought hpt which is now glaring at me every time I go to the loo !!  Also bought some Tampax cos convinced its BFN as been spotting last few days and its getting worse (think the cyclogest is delaying AF proper) Was tempted to test today but DP insists we wait - I so want our 2 little embies to have clung on but I'm just not sure 

Anyway, will let you know how it goes in morning 

Good luck to all of you too....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Angelheart (Apr 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MINXY! I have been following how you've been getting on and prey that you get a  tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck, I really hope it's worked for you, hopefully the spotting is an implantation bleed 

Loubie xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

From one Natasha to another Natasha !!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow for a  

T xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And count me in too Natasha

All the very best of luck to you both keeping fingers and toes crossed.
                       

Come lets have some BFP

Love Sal x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Minxy  same goes for me hun!!

loads of                             


xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I have been following your progress and I have everything crossed for you that you get a   tomorrow.

                                                                

Love Tracy x


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Best of luck really hope its good news

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

I so hope it is a   2moro, I have everything crossed for you, you so deserve it.
Will be thinking of you in the morning. BEST OF LUCK!!!!          
                

Jo xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Fingers crossed minxy hope you get your well desrved BFP                           
strawbs xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thinking of you Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well sadly, as expected, it was a BFN for me    

I kind of knew anyway cos the "spotting" had turned more to bleeding yesterday evening...did a test this morning as a "formality" and was negative...tested about 6.30am & would usually put in cyclogest at 7am which obviously didn't today...by 8am I had full flow heavy bleeding so looks like it was just the cyclogest keeping AF from coming properly.

I had quite a few tears last night when bleeding got more so none today...just feel numb & empty now, like when I had the early mc's  

We have already decided we're gonna go for FET in July/August - gives us a bit of a break (mentally and physically !!) and we're also gonna ask about blastocysts if possible - Gareth spent hours on internet last night researching it all - he says he's gonna become a specialist   and it looks like Grade 1 embies have a good chance of progressing to blastocyst with better success rate...we will discuss it at follow up appointment with consultant as soon as we can.

Will be having a well deserved glass or 2 of wine tonight 

Thanks so much for all the positive vibes and personal messages...and we will all get there !!!


Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Natasha

I'm so sorry hon - this must be so hard for you coz by the sounds of it you did everything you could 
possibly do, and then not to get your bfp - it's just so wrong!!! I just can't believe it!!
Do you get any tests/investigations to find out why?

Like you say - make sure you and dh take some proper 'time out' to get through this.

sending you lots of  .

S
xx

(Please excuse my ignorance - but what difference does having a FET with blastocyst transfer? what do they do for this.)


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

I so sorry Minxy - you deserve more than a couple of glasses of wine tonight !

fingers crossed for your follow up appointment.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Natasha i'm so sorry to hear your news, good luck for your future attempt.  Bev xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies 

b3ndy - FET is Frozen Embryo Transfer...we had 4 embies frozen which were at 4 cell stage at 2 days old (same as the ones put back)...blastocyst means they try to take them on to the next stage so alot more cells...basically an embie doesn't "normally" go into your womb until its about 5 days old, at blastocyst stage, when its ready to implant...its a catch 22 cos obviously in lab conditions theres a chance the embies will just perish and not keep dividing...but if we can get them theres a much better chance of implantation...the embies we have are frozen in straws of 2 so we are thinking of asking if they can thaw 2 and try to get blastocysts from them...

I'm gonna ask about whether I should have another hysteroscopy and/or laparoscopy - it looks like it just implantation problems with me & possibly the uterine adhesions/bicornuate uterus...won't really know until see consultant though...

Anyway, thanks once again for all the support and kind words...it means alot 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Natasha
just want to say sorry for your BFN - my best friend had her 1st IVF a couple of months ago with a BFN so i know how hard it all is but you are looking at the future which is good.

had a little chuckle at Gareth becoming specialist - you should both start charging with your knowledge!!

take care


Louise
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natatsha...so so sorry hun. You certainly deserve those glasses of vino.   at G becoming a specialist, like Loopy says you two could make a fortune advising people!

Lots of love honey
xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Natasha

So sorry to hear your news.  My sister had implantation problems and on 2nd attempt they "stitched" them in to help implantation and she ended up with her BFP.

Blastocysts sounds worth a try - don't give up hun.

Good luck.

B


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Natasha I am sorry hunnie


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Natashi - really sad news - I had everything crossed for you - do take care  - sending you a big hug


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh No!!  I am so so sorry Natasha. I guessed that the fact you didn't text me it may not be good news, but kept hoping it would be.

I dont know what to say, except you both deserve a few bottles tonight!!
What is FET? sorry not seen that one yet!  

When will you see your cons next then?

Well, you enjoy each others company and have some fun for a bit ok.  Love to you both.

  Take care,  Jo xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

So sorry, sending you big hugs 

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks again ladies 

Jo hun...sorry I didn't text...after phoning my mum & stepdad in NZ, then phoning my nan I really couldn't handle texting or speaking to anyone else with bad news   Nan's gonna tell rest of family and I've not even told my friends yet - they can wait !!
Was/am feeling very numb but have had some tears again - thought I'd go to shops to get out of house but everywhere there just seemed to be babies and pregnant ladies which kept bringing tears to my eyes so decided to come home...was walking up the road when these 2 absolute  said to me "cheer up girl it may never happen" ...I just snapped back at them that since they didn't know me how the hell did they know it hadn't already happened...which they thought was very funny     I HATE people that say that - I mean, do they know me, do they know my life - NO !! I just cried all the way home    So now feeling really miserable and just waiting for a reasonable hour before I can have a glass of wine & wish DP was here & not at work !  Sitting here and can hear the 3mth old baby downstairs crying in the garden - great 

FET is Frozen Embryo Transfer - we've got 4 frosties so hope to start that in July/August.  We've got an appointment with our consultant next Wednesday so will discuss everything with him then.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

so sorry minxy, 3pm sounds like a good time to have a wine!-you deserve it. 
strawbsxxx


----------



## Angelheart (Apr 20, 2006)

So sorry to hear it didn't work this time, I too had everything crossed for you.

I know a few people who have had  IVF and all got a BFP on there second attempt so am sure next time you will have better luck!

Enjoy a glass (or 5!) of wine tonight its well deserved. 

Take care 

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh minxy im sorry to hear your news   

sending you the biggest  

take care of each other with lots of cuddles 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Natasha

I've been following your news and hoping all would work out well for you. So sorry it didn't happen this time, but remember that you did really well and you have some fabulous snow babies just waiting for transfer. If possible, try not to dwell too much on the disappointment of what happened today and look forward to the FET. It will all be so much more straightforward. Sorry about your run-in with the insensitive idiots -- frankly the world is full of people like this, and they should know better. But you are feeling sensitive right now and have every right to feel hurt. Wish I could join you in a delicious glass of wine tonight ... enjoy it if you can.

Lots of love and best wishes for next time,

Jaffa
xx


----------



## WooWoo (Jan 16, 2006)

Minxy

I too have been following your progress.  I too had IVF (first time) and was due to test at the same time as you, and unfortunately had a full on period before the test date - to make matters worse I was on a course with work and by beloved is away.  Nothing could prepare me for the loss.  I had no idea it would be so hard and the tears have not stopped flowing.  

I do look at the site regularly, and although I was not part of the 2WW group (as I only have internet access at work) I followed your progress with hope as you were so kind and helpful to me at the begining of my journey - answering questions on the site etc.  

You truly deserve a bit of good luck in your life - and it will happen - I know it will.

Take care and be kind to yourself - you deserve it.

Woo xxxxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Dear Natasha,

Sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time.  Hope you enjoyed a few glasses last night.  Gareth sounds very supportive and you both have to stay strong it will happen.

Good luck for July/August with FET will be sending you lots of   .

Jo

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Natasha
Followed your progress since first logging onto FF back in December.  You've been a fantastic support and friend to so many. I truly hoped you'd have your BFP this time... but as the other ladies have said... try to look forward.. stay positive   
Take care

Karen x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

dear Minxy, so sorry to hear your news and sending you lots of   for the FET, hope you start to feel a little better soon 

shara


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Minxy - good luck for the FET!
love
Louise xxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh i am so sorry. I can only attempt to know what it is like going through IVF and getting a BFN. Be strong and look forward to your next steps. Keeping fingers crossed it will be successful. 
You deserve a baby due to your kindness, help and encouragement for others let alone what you personally have been though.
Thinking of you 
Petal pie xxx


----------

